# Miss Daisy Gets a Makeover



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My first slingshot when I discovered a renewed interest about 4 years ago was a Daisy B-52. I didn't know it at the time, but it was a pretty terrible choice. I shot it until I worked out how to make my own, and then put it away. On rare occasions I would take it out and remind myself how much better my own creations are. Recently I got the idea that an arm braced wire frame might be good for speed, as in SSF 300 Club speed. The stock frame of the B-52 was too high though and I wanted some extension. I thought I could bend up some of the 1/4 inch aluminum rod I have and give the B-52 a bit longer reach. It now has an 8 inch extension over stock. I intend to shoot only light pull rubber, probably TB Black, and do not advise anyone to try to make a power shooter from a B-52. Here are some pictures of the modifications.

First up, the stock B-52









Here it is disassembled, and you can see here why the B-52 is not a good choice for power shooting. Note that the fork only extends about 2/3 of the way into the handle.









This is the 24 inch length of 1/4 inch aluminum after bending in the middle and shown with the handle.









Here is the first trial fit.









This is one of my two vises that I use for bending.









Here is the almost finished slingshot. I still have to fashion a brace to prevent flexing and I intend to cover the last few inches of each fork with TB Red tubes to provide a better grip for the bands.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Slick looking rig Henry, I dig you included the full break down of the project looking forward to seeing what that bad boy can do. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a complete makeover! Nice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice mod Henry.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Mean, just plain mean!

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the only paranoia i would have is the plastic handle exploding on me on a pull . id probally wrap it in something like tape or paracord from the bottom of the handle on up over the first bend out of the handle, so if it blows out- hopefully it wont come back all the way and hit me in the face . good thing you only want to use light bands on it . other than that, cant wait to see your video with it in action .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like Miss Daisy is all set to drive home some ammo.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Henry, why do I think your working on your 500 fps club badge? Hmmmm.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

AJW said:


> Henry, why do I think your working on your 500 fps club badge? Hmmmm.


I dunno, Allen. I've been trying to keep it a secret. LOL!


----------



## masterspykiller (Apr 8, 2013)

Wicked looking rig. Soo..... have you shot it yet??? Waiting for pics and stats!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I have shot it, and it works fine. I'm having a bit of eye problem right now, so it may be a while before I can try some real speed tests, though it did hit 350+ fps with an old set of .040 latex, which broke on the 5th shot. The TB Black bands will have to wait until I can see better.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. I want to mod mine now, thanks for sharing.


----------

